# WTF, default 20% tip!



## NEWUBER (Sep 5, 2014)

When I lookup for some useful information for minor riding, I happened to see this article in uber site: (sorry I cannot post the link here due to minimal requirement)

(Do I have to tip my driver?
Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.
When using uberTAXI (requesting a ride from a cab via the Uber app, available in select cities), drivers will input the metered fare into the Uber driver application. In most cities—and all cities in the United States—a default 20% of the metered fare will be automatically added and paid to the driver as a gratuity. You can select the default percentage amount of the gratuity by signing into your account at uber then clicking the ‘Payment’ link at the top.
)

Maybe it was true several months ago. But since it's no longer valid, why Uber didn't delete this article? Still try to give riders a good excuse not to tip? Even a generous pax won't add extra 20% on the top of 20% tip. I think that's why 80% of rider not to tip.

Please, if there are some webmasters of Uber site, delete this nonsense didactic article!


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

Article states clearly its for uberTAXI not uberx. Riders and drivers alike seem confused.


----------

